# Why do we have 2 ninja smileys?



## AlanJohn (Jun 28, 2011)

We have 2 ninja smileys.


```
:ph34r:
```






and here


```
:ninja:
```






There exactly the same.
They don't have any animations.
They don't blink.
They don't move.

So, why do we have 2 ninja smileys?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 28, 2011)

One is more awesome than the other.


----------



## Maplemage (Jun 28, 2011)

Because there are.


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 28, 2011)

Depends on the situation.

Ninja'd someone? Then use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Feel like being a ninja? Then use


----------



## The Pi (Jun 28, 2011)

I think :ph34r: came first then they added :ninja: since it's a bit easier to remember than fear -> phear -> ph34r and they left :ph34r: so old posts when updated still work. (probably all wrong)


----------



## Lily (Jun 28, 2011)

If I told you, you would have to be "taken care of", if you catch my drift.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 28, 2011)

lilsypha said:
			
		

> If I told you, you would have to be "taken care of", if you catch my drift.



What she said.
Don't question it, just accept it.


----------



## tomrev (Jun 28, 2011)

The Pi said:
			
		

> I think :ph34r: came first then they added :ninja: since it's a bit easier to remember than fear -> phear -> ph34r and they left :ph34r: so old posts when updated still work. (probably all wrong)


Agree with u.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 28, 2011)

Some ninja inserted the second one. 

probably Densetsu

Oshi! *carried off into the shadows*



You saw nothing!






This post has been edited by *Nobody to concern yourself about*: Jun 28, 2011, 08:17 PM


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 28, 2011)

Are you mad? You can never have too many ninja's......fact!


----------



## emigre (Jun 28, 2011)

Because Ninjas are fucking awesome.


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 28, 2011)

And anyway I have it on good authority that one of the ninja's has a cold sore.


----------



## Veho (Jun 28, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> They don't have any animations.
> They don't blink.
> They don't move.


...as far as you know. 

You didn't watch them long enough.


----------



## bowser (Jun 28, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> So, why do we have 2 ninja smileys?


Are you blind? One of them is a reverse upside-down mirror image of the other one.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 28, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Depends on the situation.
> 
> Ninja'd someone? Then use
> 
> ...


one is yellower?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 28, 2011)

What I want to know is why there's no fucking pirate! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Did one of the ninjas eat him?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 28, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> What I want to know is why there's no fucking pirate!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ninja >> Pirate


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 28, 2011)

Fudge Pirates we need :nyan:


----------



## The Pi (Jun 28, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> What I want to know is why there's no fucking pirate!
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Yar!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 28, 2011)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> Fudge Pirates we need :nyan:



Oh HELL naw.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 28, 2011)

We have 2 ninja smileys.


```
:ph34r:
```






and here


```
:ninja:
```






There exactly the same.
They don't have any animations.
They don't blink.
They don't move.

So, why do we have 2 ninja smileys?


----------



## Ikki (Jun 28, 2011)

Because there's two angry smileys and ninjas have feelings too.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 28, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This forum isnt big enough for the both of em.


NOW WE NEED A COWBOY SMILEY.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 28, 2011)

The Pi said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yar har!


----------



## qlum (Jun 28, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> What I want to know is why there's no fucking pirate!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well we are not supposed to help people pirate so why would we have a pirate?
We are all pirates here so why would we need an extra emote to state the obvious?


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 28, 2011)

We have ninja smilies but no bronies? This is an outrage!

And now, free of cost, you can copy this post and use it as a template!



Spoiler: usage



We have Moogle smilies but no Chocobos? This is an outrage!

We have DS Lite smilies but no 3DS? This is an outrage!

We have GBA/GBASP smilies but no GBC/GB? This is an outrage!

We have normal smilies but no memes? This is an outrage!

We have a worshipping smiley but no human sacrifice? This is an outrage!

We have yellow smilies but no blue? This is an outrage!

We have bald smilies but none with hair? This is an outrage!


----------



## nando (Jun 28, 2011)

you just think you are seeing 2 because they move so fast.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 28, 2011)

What about


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 28, 2011)

qlum said:
			
		

> Well we are not supposed to help people pirate so why would we have a pirate?
> We are all pirates here so why would we need an extra emote to state the obvious?
> 
> I beg to differ.
> ...



I could get behind this.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2011)

If i told you, i'd have to kill you.


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 29, 2011)

I can see the difference between 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Ninja has a shadow in its right face, while the fear emoticon doesn't.


----------



## Sop (Jun 29, 2011)

one looks bigger to me


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 29, 2011)

The mystery still remains a mystery...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 29, 2011)

if you stare at both of them for a long time you'll see a hidden picture behind it


----------



## Veho (Jun 29, 2011)

One to distract you while the other one flanks you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You'll notice that in any single post, you only see one of them (sometimes multiplied). 


The other one is behind you


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 29, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Some ninja inserted the second one.
> 
> probably Densetsu
> 
> ...


----------



## Necron (Jul 6, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> We have normal smilies but no memes? This is an outrage!


Trollface now


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 6, 2011)

It's because the two ninjas make love on a nightly basis. Alone, the singular ninja would have to drive to go on...


----------



## Presto99 (Jul 6, 2011)

Actually I saved them both and I think they have a teeny difference. The PH34R one has some brown pixels around the edge, not just black. The ninja one has only black for the outer bordering circle. (Cause I know this difference really matters)


----------



## Terminator02 (Jul 6, 2011)

Presto99 said:
			
		

> Actually I saved them both and I think they have a teeny difference. The PH34R one has some brown pixels around the edge, not just black. The ninja one has only black for the outer bordering circle. (Cause I know this difference really matters)


we should have this same difference for a clone of every emoticon


----------

